
Show HN: Desktop search for your GitHub, GDocs, Jira, and more - pacavaca
https://onebar.io
======
pacavaca
Hi HN,

We've been working hard on OneBar.io and finally, we're ready to show the very
early version to the world. Think of it as an Apple Spotlight, searching your
Jira, Github, Google docs (trello, slack, email, dropbox and many more later).

In this first beta you can:

\- add a private github repo (go to Gihub in integrations)

\- add a public github repo (go to Git)

\- add a google drive account (not a big one, please :) )

\- connect Jira and Confluence

\- search in web and using our desktop app (recommended). The app is electron
based and tested mostly on mac, though linux build should also work.

Some things to check out in desktop app:

\- vim-style controlls (ctrl+j/k/u/d, G, gg, /, : )

\- continuous search (try selecting a word and hitting a search icon again)

\- search modifiers (in: type: last: project:)

\- shortcut to activate the search is cmd+shift+O

Currently we're trying to learn if something like this is needed. So, please,
let us know what do you think. Just comment here or use the chat icon in web
version or Support menu in tray dropdown. Thank you!

P.S. In the current state it can easily choke on big projects, so it may not
be a good idea to add linux kernel repo...

[https://onebar.io](https://onebar.io)

